# 6 GIFs of Automne Pavia X Nae Udaka (Women's Lightweight 2014 Judo World Championships )



## Stickgrappler (Oct 10, 2014)

I took the liberty of making 6 GIFs of a beautifully executed Ippon counter-throw in the Women's Lightweight 2014 Judo World Championships between France's Automne Pavia and Japan's Nae Udaka 











4 more here:
6 GIFs of Automne Pavia's Ippon Counterthrow of Nae Udaka from the 2014 Judo World Championships ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Enjoy!


----------

